# TBT vs. Magnetraction? Comparisons please



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi,

I've searched the threads on TBT, Magnetraction etc and didn't see a direct comparison - forgive me if I missed it.

So what are the benefits of each and if I have a Bataleon am I missing some element of control by not having a Magnetraction board?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

v-verb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've searched the threads on TBT, Magnetraction etc and didn't see a direct comparison - forgive me if I missed it.
> 
> ...


Believe it or not, people did snowboard before magnetraction 
You'll be fine...


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

Here is my take on both...

TBT makes snowboarding even more fun. Better carving going edge-to-edge, more stable on landings (huge plus when pulling sketchy spins), does fine on ice (not great), flat land tricks = awesome, and of course riding flat to speed connector trails.

Magne-Traction I have not personally rode but can safely assume there are no real big 'negatives', it really just helps the board carve on ice.

Mix Magne-Traction with Banana Tech, BTX, which i'll assume you meant as well adds pluses of the rocker design. There is enough on bananas around here that a quick search should solve your problem.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

MTX is hit or miss. Either people absolutely love it, or they absolutely hate it. I happen to be one that absolutely hates it. Sure, it makes riding on ice easier, but in CO, it's just not needed IMO and it changes the way the board carves. If I rode the Ice Coast, I'd be more inclined to want a board with MTX. 

TBT has nothing to do with "traction" on ice.


----------



## Ego (Jan 5, 2009)

dark ninja - so is there a "better" or a "worse" one? it seems like everyone that rides gnu/lib-tech/k2 with banana tech says banana tech is better and everyone that rides bataleon says tbt is better. tbt providing better edge-to-edge control and more stable landings than a conventional snowboard design or better than banana tech w/magne traction?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

Ego said:


> dark ninja - so is there a "better" or a "worse" one? it seems like everyone that rides gnu/lib-tech/k2 with banana tech says banana tech is better and everyone that rides bataleon says tbt is better. tbt providing better edge-to-edge control and more stable landings than a conventional snowboard design or better than banana tech w/magne traction?


tbt is better than conventional, whether or not it's better than btx/rocker design is what's up for debate. Bataleon says they don't need a rocker due to tbt.


----------



## Ego (Jan 5, 2009)

so hows the edge-to-edge transfer as far as quickness and control with BTX?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

alpha732 said:


> tbt is better than conventional, whether or not it's better than btx/rocker design is what's up for debate. Bataleon says they don't need a rocker due to tbt.


I will bet that most people that have ridden BTX/MTX have never even heard of Bataleon let alone ridden one. I always pay attention to other people's boards when I'm out riding and have seen 1 Bataleon in the last 2 months.

EDIT: Come to think of it, Burton Avenger has ridden BTX & TBT too. Check out his reviews on this site.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Ego said:


> dark ninja - so is there a "better" or a "worse" one? it seems like everyone that rides gnu/lib-tech/k2 with banana tech says banana tech is better and everyone that rides bataleon says tbt is better. tbt providing better edge-to-edge control and more stable landings than a conventional snowboard design or better than banana tech w/magne traction?


there is no "better" since they're completely different and have different purposes


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> there is no "better" since they're completely different and have different purposes


that's not the best answer as it seems the op is looking to compare boards with tbt vs btx/mtx

one will be better than the other dependending on circumstances.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

> Who came up with the idea for Magne-Traction?
> 
> Magne-traction was a collaboration of ideas out of our Lib Tech Experimental division. We are constantly dreaming up new board concepts, some get built some don’t. One of the snowboard design
> challenges Mike Olson had in the 80’s and 90’s was that he always rode his 190 Dough Boy shredder freestyle board and in order to have the waist width he wanted with the sidecut he wanted the nose and tails got too wide for the materials the suppliers made available. Mike had always dreamt of having a board with three separate side-cuts; one behind the back foot, one between your feet and one in front of your feet.
> ...


This message contains at least 10 characters.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Guys/Girls,

I appreciate the replies.

I guess i'm looking for the board which will catch edges less but still carve and stay in control in icy conditions. I'm going to demo some boards in the next few weeks so I'll get to form my own opinions as well.

Keep those replies coming though!

Cheers

Nigel


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

v-verb said:


> Guys/Girls,
> 
> I appreciate the replies.
> 
> ...


Both BTX (Banana Tech with MTX) and TBT will help you avoid gnarly edge catches. I have pulled out of some crazy "almost falls" on a rented Skate Banana and my Bataleon Jam

BTX will have better grip in really icy condition. I rode one in really windy conditions on a run that had even the pea snow/ice layer blown off of it, and I could still carve without a real problem.
TBT will still hold an edge, but there isn't really anything in the technology that is designed to increase edge hold, so it's comparable to most other flat based cambered boards IMO.


TBT is a blast to carve, and rides really well at speed. It also destroys flat cat trails, I haven't had to skate yet. 
With BTX I noticed some minor chatter even at my moderate intermediate skill level speeds, so it would probably get worse at higher speeds.


I personally recommend TBT if you dont deal with a crazy amount of ice. You probably wont miss the Magnetraction.
But if ice will be around for a large part of your season get something with BTX.

Either way I'm sure you'll be stoked.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

moxie said:


> Both BTX (Banana Tech with MTX) and TBT will help you avoid gnarly edge catches. I have pulled out of some crazy "almost falls" on a rented Skate Banana and my Bataleon Jam
> 
> BTX will have better grip in really icy condition. I rode one in really windy conditions on a run that had even the pea snow/ice layer blown off of it, and I could still carve without a real problem.
> TBT will still hold an edge, but there isn't really anything in the technology that is designed to increase edge hold, so it's comparable to most other flat based cambered boards IMO.
> ...


Thanks for the insight! Food for thought for sure and again very much appreciated


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

TBT is a base shape. Magnetraction is an edge technology. Two different things.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

TBT is a base shape. Magnetraction is an edge technology. Two different things. Between TBT and BTX, I prefer TBT. However, if Bataleon incorporated some kind of mtx/variogrip tech, I wouldn't complain.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

i LOVE my MTX board... the first tie I went down the slope I was sold on Magnetraction.

arsenic0 IS right though.. people boarded before magnetraction and they did fine. If you get the chance to own a magetractions board I say try one out. If not, keep riding what you got to the max and dont look back.


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

Ego said:


> dark ninja - so is there a "better" or a "worse" one? it seems like everyone that rides gnu/lib-tech/k2 with banana tech says banana tech is better and everyone that rides bataleon says tbt is better. tbt providing better edge-to-edge control and more stable landings than a conventional snowboard design or better than banana tech w/magne traction?


"Better" is such a subjective term. For me tbt is "better" because of the general fears i have towards rocker and magne-traction. Since i'm not strictly a park rat i need a board to be reliably stable at speed, and from what reviews i've read on rocker (not NS's reverse camber) they seem to chatter a bit at speed. As for magne-traction i fear it will be too grippy, even though i haven't heard many negatives on the technology.

TBT gives me all the comforts of a regular cambered board with benefits i only dreamed of . TBT rides like a normal board on performance enhancers. Everything just feels more "right" with tbt.

Don't get me wrong i definitely want to test out a rocker, reverse camber, btx, c2, etc. board in the future. But after tbt i don't think the rocker design can beat it.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

How does MTX help avoid edge catches? I'm thinking more contact points = more grabby yeah? Isn't that whole point of it?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

markee said:


> How does MTX help avoid edge catches? I'm thinking more contact points = more grabby yeah? Isn't that whole point of it?


yea i dont know how it would decrease it, i felt like i needed a gnarly detune but the only time i rode one was on super fresh brand new edges..


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

markee said:


> How does MTX help avoid edge catches? I'm thinking more contact points = more grabby yeah? Isn't that whole point of it?


I believe it helps to catch less edges by letting you detune the ish out of it and because of more contact points will still hold well even if dull.


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

markee said:


> How does MTX help avoid edge catches? I'm thinking more contact points = more grabby yeah? Isn't that whole point of it?


I don't think MTX help avoid edge catches. At least not when you're going straight flat basing. The purpose of MTX is to increase edge hold in Icy condition, if anything BTX is probably more crucial in avoidance of an edge catch going straight since it'll lift the tail and nose slighty. Based on everything I have read though, TBT is probably still the best solution in avoiding edge catch, regardless of going straight or in between edge change.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

ScBlack said:


> I don't think MTX help avoid edge catches. At least not when you're going straight flat basing. The purpose of MTX is to increase edge hold in Icy condition, if anything BTX is probably more crucial in avoidance of an edge catch go straight since it'll lift the tail and nose slighty. Based on everything I have read though, TBT is probably still the best solution in avoiding edge catch, regardless of going straight or in between edge change.


I think he means on rails

it's better on rail because it allows you to detune.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

MTX is for grip while carving, and especially helpful on ice and hardpack. Because of the extra grip, you can detune your edges for freestyle (park) so you are less-likely to catch an edge on a rail or landing, yet still have enough grip outside of the park.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

ah k so you guys were talking about catching edges on rails. I gets it now  .


----------

